

Canadian CS Professor fired for being into Bondage - danielharan
http://www.daniel-lemire.com/blog/archives/2008/09/15/canadian-computer-science-professor-fired-for-being-into-bondage/

======
cperciva
Short summary: People screw up.

Slightly longer summary: People screw up, particularly when they're trying to
cover their (or their institution's) ass, and especially if there's any
allegation of sexual impropriety involved.

I doubt that Dr. Wightman will return to an administrative position at Acadia
-- working on a day-to-day basis with the senior administrators who fired him
would be impossible -- but I'd place 100 to 1 odds on him being given
financial compensation and offered his faculty position back.

~~~
danielharan
I doubt it was that much of a screw up. People do casual hook-ups for fantasy
play _all the damned time_ , and only in a minuscule fraction of those does
one partner later claim it was not consensual.

~~~
cperciva
The police spent two months investigating and found that there was
insufficient evidence to lay charges. That means that Dr. Wightman is
considered to be innocent. If there were a university hearing on this matter,
the allegations made against Dr. Wightman would not even be permitted to be
introduced.

If Dr. Wightman had been accused of murder, torture, or war crimes, he would
never have lost his job.

~~~
danielharan
100% agreed. This is moral panic, pure and simple.

What's disturbing is that a University would remove a tenured professor based
on sexual preference / fetish.

